# Michelin Winter Tyres



## DaveJM

Had a quote from ATS for 4 Michelin Agilis Alpine winter tyres £118.00 each fully fitted.

Any views on these tyres? Seems a reasonable price to me.

Thanks


David


----------



## Techno100

What size Dave? Costco are doing 20% off 4 michelins until the 21st
I paid £464 for four Agilis Camping in June. Very happy with them.


----------



## DaveJM

Techno,

205/75/16/C 

Problem is that I am not a member of CostCo and don't think I know anyone who is. 

Would be interested in their price though.


Thanks


David


----------



## teemyob

*Agilis*

Hello,

The Agilis Alpin replaces the old Snow Ice 81's.

According to Michelins press blurb, it is far improved over the old 81's.

However, I have contacted Costco and they have the old Stock 81's for £144 but would have to order the new Alpin in but at the moment don't know the price.

The Alpin looks a good tyre and at last Michelin seem to be getting more reasonable with prices.

Costco's still have not come back to me with a confirmed price for 205/75/16 but they suggested they would be around £150.

So www.mytyres.co.uk are just a bit cheaper. Your ATS price is even better.

TM


----------



## coppo

Been into ATS Bishop Auckland today to see if they could get me some Bridgestone winters, they rang Bridgestone who said that the blizzaks are not imported into this country  

However they said they could get the Agilis Alpins with 25% off for 4, price £497.00 (thats with the 25% off) :? 

Do different branches of the same company have special offers/deals on or do they just make prices up as they go along, me thinks the latter.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

*Bridgestone*

The Last set of Bridgestone winters I had fitted were from our Local Independent Garage Copo. They even took them to another Garage as they could not fit them on their machine to Balance.

I have also had a set of Winter Bridgestone from www.mytyres.co.uk

TM


----------



## DaveJM

Looked on the Event Tyres website and they are doing the Michelin Agilis for £120 less £5 each if you buy 4 and then Michelin throw in a £40 Sainsbury's voucher.

So net cost from Event is £105 per tyre fully fitted. Sounds a good deal to me.


David


----------



## teemyob

*Agilis*



DaveJM said:


> Looked on the Event Tyres website and they are doing the Michelin Agilis for £120 less £5 each if you buy 4 and then Michelin throw in a £40 Sainsbury's voucher.
> 
> So net cost from Event is £105 per tyre fully fitted. Sounds a good deal to me.
> 
> David


Hello David,

What model of Agilis are they?

Agilis is only part of the Model range name

For Example

Agilis 51's = M+S
Agilis 81's =Snow And Ice Winters
Agilis Camping = Camping All Season M+S
Agilis Alpin = New Model Winter Commercial Tyres to replace aforementioned 81'S

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Event*

Event Tyres

Just done an Online Quote

6 x 205/75/16C Micehlin Agilis Alpin = £724.86

Less £30 Discount = £694.86

Price is fully Inclusive and is fitted Mobile.

Just watch the Load Index. The Michelins are 110/108. Some people may need the higher 113's for their chassis.

TM


----------



## coppo

*Re: Bridgestone*



teemyob said:


> The Last set of Bridgestone winters I had fitted were from our Local Independent Garage Copo. They even took them to another Garage as they could not fit them on their machine to Balance.
> 
> I have also had a set of Winter Bridgestone from www.mytyres.co.uk
> 
> TM


I,ll keep this short as i,m using a dongle and i keep losing signal, ive wrote this reply 3 times now 

It looks like i will have to bite bullet and order from my tyres, the only thing is they said any supplied tyre could be upto 2 years old and it will cost me i bet to return if not happy.

The reason for wanting a garage to supply is to inspect before buying.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Bridgestone*



coppo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Last set of Bridgestone winters I had fitted were from our Local Independent Garage Copo. They even took them to another Garage as they could not fit them on their machine to Balance.
> 
> I have also had a set of Winter Bridgestone from www.mytyres.co.uk
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> I,ll keep this short as i,m using a dongle and i keep losing signal, ive wrote this reply 3 times now
> 
> It looks like i will have to bite bullet and order from my tyres, the only thing is they said any supplied tyre could be upto 2 years old and it will cost me i bet to return if not happy.
> 
> The reason for wanting a garage to supply is to inspect before buying.
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

Hello Paul,

If Event had your size (they don't at the moment) in Michelin Agilis Alpin at the right price. You would have been assured that they are NEW NEW as they are only just in production. In addition, you only pay when fitted, so you could date check them.

However, the Bridgestone are a good choice. Don't leave it too long mind! Soon be off to Bavaria!

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Choice*



DaveJM said:


> Looked on the Event Tyres website and they are doing the Michelin Agilis for £120 less £5 each if you buy 4 and then Michelin throw in a £40 Sainsbury's voucher.
> 
> So net cost from Event is £105 per tyre fully fitted. Sounds a good deal to me.
> 
> David


That is a good price.

I forgot to Factor in the £40 Sainsbury's voucher that can be used for Fuel!

They have the new Alpin

TM


----------



## DaveJM

Hi TM,

It seems I may have a problem. I have the Merc 616 chassis and I see the load index is shown as 113/111N in the manual.

I must confess I am not sure what the figures represent so will have to look into this.

Thanks for your help/interest.

David


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*



DaveJM said:


> Hi TM,
> 
> It seems I may have a problem. I have the Merc 616 chassis and I see the load index is shown as 113/111N in the manual.
> 
> I must confess I am not sure what the figures represent so will have to look into this.
> 
> Thanks for your help/interest.
> 
> David


Nokian make a 113/111 Winter Tyre, the WRC. But I have had trouble with rapid wear on these.

Toyo Make a very good tyre, the H09. They are made in two load ratings, problem is getting hold of the 113/111's. Mytyres did have them but now out-of-stock.

Toyo H09

205/75 R	16C	110/108R	
205/75 R	16C	113/111Q

Look Here

Only other I know of is the Fulda Coveo Trans

But that Tread does not look too grippy for Ice to me and there are few reviews.

TM


----------



## pippin

I had Michelin Agilis Alpin tyres fitted to the front (driving wheels) of our van a few weeks ago.

They were £118 at a local garage.

They are not notably noisier than the Michelin Camping XCs that were fitted originally and no discernible effect on mpg.

The tread looks very impressive and covers the shoulder of the tyre far more than the XCs.

Have yet to try them out on snow, mud, ice, gravel or wet grass.


----------



## stewartwebr

I have only covered 3500 miles on my 2010 van. However, I have damage to one of the rear tyres. I think I clipped it on the curb  

I will obviously need to replace it ASAP.

I like the sound of the winter snow tyres as it should give me more grip in the winter and in general I would hope?

Would it be acceptable to use one of the front tyres to replace the damged rear one and replace both front tyres with the winter/snow tyres.

My van is a Tag Axles so don't really want to go to the expense of changing six tyres.

Is it acceptable to leave the winter tyres on in summer? Any dissadvantages to it??

Thanks,

Stewart


----------



## andyandsue

*winter tyres*

we ran on michilin agilis m+s tyres for 2 full ski seasons ,,, great kit ..we did find that the chunkier tread grabbed grit from the road in germany and austria and this caused some damage to paint work under wheel arches . We keep our tryes on separate rims ( 15£ from a commercial scrap yard) our first set of winter tyres didnt last as long as expected as i suspect the extra grip and m+s design is paid for in a shorter life. Also buy some cheapish snow chains from a supermarket in france for when it gets really seriuos


----------



## DaveJM

Hi TM,

Looked up the manufacturers original papers and I see that I can use 215/75R/16C as an alternative to the 205's and Michelin do the 215's in 113/111 load index.

All I need to check now is whether I can put the 215's on the same rims?


David


----------



## greygit

pippin said:


> I had Michelin Agilis Alpin tyres fitted to the front (driving wheels) of our van a few weeks ago.
> 
> They were £118 at a local garage.
> 
> They are not notably noisier than the Michelin Camping XCs that were fitted originally and no discernible effect on mpg.
> 
> The tread looks very impressive and covers the shoulder of the tyre far more than the XCs.
> 
> Have yet to try them out on snow, mud, ice, gravel or wet grass.


I was thinking just what you have done why would you need to fit M/S to all four wheels if you have front wheel drive?
Gary


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*



DaveJM said:


> Hi TM,
> 
> Looked up the manufacturers original papers and I see that I can use 215/75R/16C as an alternative to the 205's and Michelin do the 215's in 113/111 load index.
> 
> All I need to check now is whether I can put the 215's on the same rims?
> 
> David


What is the J size of the wheels you have fitted?

Are you looking to fit 215/70/16 or 215/75/16?

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*



stewartwebr said:


> I have only covered 3500 miles on my 2010 van. However, I have damage to one of the rear tyres. I think I clipped it on the curb
> 
> I will obviously need to replace it ASAP.
> 
> I like the sound of the winter snow tyres as it should give me more grip in the winter and in general I would hope?
> 
> Would it be acceptable to use one of the front tyres to replace the damged rear one and replace both front tyres with the winter/snow tyres.
> 
> My van is a Tag Axles so don't really want to go to the expense of changing six tyres.
> 
> Is it acceptable to leave the winter tyres on in summer? Any dissadvantages to it??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stewart


Just fit 2 winter or M+S to the front if you are looking to keep cost down.

You can leave the winters on all year.

If you consider how much summer weather we get (unless you spend months in Iberia/Med). You are silly to run on summer tyres.

TM


----------



## coppo

Have you seen the price on my tyres today of the agilis alpin, my size 225 70 R15C

£176.50 EACH :roll: 

wow

Paul.

The Blizzaks £104.50, keep hovering my finger to order, but whats the date on em :roll:


----------



## DaveJM

Hi TM,

215/75/R16C


David


----------



## brimo

Just a word of warning - check the rating ofthe tyres you're gonna fit to the van. We recently ordered Agilis tyres for our Cheyenne, (rated 3850 kgs) the tyre place fitted them and when I told them to put 5.5 bar pressure in them the gaffer said those tyres shouldn't be blown uo to that pressure. 

Thanks to him we found they were not suitable for our van and we ended up with Vanco Campers.


----------



## WildThingsKev

I'd been trying to get 215/70 R15 winter tyres but gave up as they are virtually non existent and I was let down by MyTyres . I decided to go up a size to 225/70 R15 and bought Continental VancoWinter2's from Kwikfit (online pay and book) for £107 each fitted. Plenty of room in the wheelarches, only 2% larger circumference (so within 3% speedo tolerance) and this size tyre size is listed for variants of my chassis in the handbook anyway.

Kev


----------



## teemyob

*Event or Non Event*

Event or rather non Event.

I have just tried to get 3 different tyre sizes from Event (I normally use mytyres and have never in the past had a problem).

Event rang me back to say all the tyre sizes in Michelin, Alpin Agilis and Alpin 4 for Cars. All out-of-stock and on back order. Tried to sell me Kleber (Michelin Budget Brand) at the same price.

I have left the Alpins on Back order for the time being.

TM


----------



## fdhadi

Please could anyone tell me what size tyres are on my 04 Burstner A747. Its in storage and I will not be seing it for a couple of weeks but would like to get a few tyre prices in the mean time.


----------



## teemyob

*tyres*



fdhadi said:


> Please could anyone tell me what size tyres are on my 04 Burstner A747. Its in storage and I will not be seing it for a couple of weeks but would like to get a few tyre prices in the mean time.


I would think 225/75/16

What did you find/size did you buy for here?


----------



## fdhadi

Hey Top man again Trev,

Thank you :wink:


----------



## Wupert

stewartwebr said:


> I
> Would it be acceptable to use one of the front tyres to replace the damged rear one and replace both front tyres with the winter/snow tyres.
> 
> Is it acceptable to leave the winter tyres on in summer? Any dissadvantages to it??
> 
> Stewart




No you need winter tyres on all wheels to be safe and legal in Alpine regions

No probs there the only disadvantages are negligible


----------



## pippin

Teemyob - the Alpin tyres are very impressive-looking, well worth the wait, unless they don't arrive until next summer!

Seems I was lucky to get mine off the shelf a few weeks ago.


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*



pippin said:


> Teemyob - the Alpin tyres are very impressive-looking, well worth the wait, unless they don't arrive until next summer!
> 
> Seems I was lucky to get mine off the shelf a few weeks ago.


Hello, Thanks.

Yes they do.

And if they don't arrive there are plenty of Falken/Toyo/Goodyear (7+) available elsewhere.

But the offer from event as suggested by David is a good offer with the home fitting, £40 sainsbury's voucher and £5 off per tyre. Providing they can supply the tyres!

TM


----------



## Wupert

*Re: Tyres*

[

Just fit 2 winter or M+S to the front if you are looking to keep cost down.
__________________________________________________

Not a good idea if you intend to drive on snow

This would be illegal if you are driving in many Alpine regions

Winter tyres are mandatory between Nov and mid March on all vehicles over 3500K in most Alpine regions


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Tyres*



Wupert said:


> [
> 
> Just fit 2 winter or M+S to the front if you are looking to keep cost down.
> __________________________________________________
> 
> Not a good idea if you intend to drive on snow
> 
> This would be illegal if you are driving in many Alpine regions
> 
> Winter tyres are mandatory between Nov and mid March on all vehicles over 3500K in most Alpine regions


Quite right, with regards to Alpine Regions. I should of mentioned this in my reply.

It is legal in Norway though, oddly.

TM


----------



## darach

We have to get the correct laws when travelling. My understanding vehicles over 3500kg are not required to have winter tyres in alpine regions between Nov and Mar. You must carry snow chains when using roads that indicate this whether there is snow on the road or not. Please if this is wrong could someone confirm this and details of a web site that show the correct rules. I would be grateful for any information.
Ref Dave JM - You asked about load index numbers. 
108 = 1000kg
110 = 1060kg
111 = 1090kg
113 = 1150kg
There will be a weight plate on your vehicle with your front and rear axle weights so you can check you have the correct tyres. If you need more information come back to me.
Last winter was the first time we came across heavy snow on the road when in the alps. We used the best thing out - called snow curtains!!!! shut them and went back to sleep.
Derek


----------



## stewartwebr

Okay thanks for the info everyone. 

However, just to get it clear, if I fit two winter tyres to the front of my front wheel drive motorhome just for use in the UK during the winter months this would be legal and beneficial......right???

Thanks,

Stewart


----------



## teemyob

*Legal*



stewartwebr said:


> Okay thanks for the info everyone.
> 
> However, just to get it clear, if I fit two winter tyres to the front of my front wheel drive motorhome just for use in the UK during the winter months this would be legal and beneficial......right???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stewart


Legal and beneficial Stewart.

TM


----------



## trek

Me thinks the tyres with the best grip should always be on the rear 


regardless of FWD or RWD 


As I don't fancy my rear end overtaking me


----------



## teemyob

*Rear overtake*



trek said:


> Me thinks the tyres with the best grip should always be on the rear
> 
> regardless of FWD or RWD
> 
> As I don't fancy my rear end overtaking me


That I can go with that.

But As far as I am aware, the Autotrail Chieftan G is a tag axle. So has four rear tyres to grip.

But then, having said that. The tyres your need the most grip and the steering wheels to allow you to steer out of a skid!.

Best case would be four/six tyres, all new, all same Brand, Model and tread. Then Rotate them throughout their lifespan, ensuring rotational tyres are revolving the correct way!.

But we are compromising here trek.

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Non Event Offer*

I chased Event Tyres for the 3 sizes of Michelin Alpin 4 and Alpin Agilis Commercial Tyres yesterday and there are still no sign of them. I was told they would contact Michelin today and call me back this morning.

I doubt they will be able to supply so their £20 discount offer for four tyres and £40 Sainsbury's Voucher will not happen.

Looks like www.mytyres.co.uk

TM


----------



## dragabed

*mitchelin winter tyres*

had two of these fitted26/09/2008 ats total price 234.96 so it seems a good price to me they must have gone up in that time?


----------

